

Study: Most Auto Execs Not Ready for Industry’s Coming Tech Changes - rmason
http://www.xconomy.com/detroit/2015/03/11/study-most-auto-execs-not-ready-for-industrys-coming-tech-changes/

======
rmason
I know this might seem like preaching to the choir on HN. But living in
Michigan I see this close up and it's not pretty.

The Big 3 were blindsided by the Japanese in the seventies and laughed at
licensing Tesla's stuff because everyone knew the future of auto propulsion
was the hydrogen fuel cells that they were developing in their labs.

Most are still in denial that the center for auto technology has shifted from
Detroit to the Silicon Valley.

